# Kindle fire 8



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Just bought fire 8 to replace old 7 and notice that mhf and my email app are opening up in a completely different way. Anyone else got one and noticed the difference?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't speak for your email Charlie, but maybe it's opening the MHF as the enhanced (crap) mobile version, this was discussed very recently in depth with screen shots on the fix.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here ya go Charlie

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/224-smartphones/222114-liking-smartphone.html


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you for that Kev. Put back to how it should be. Now got to try and sort my email site out. Presume it will be something similar. Can't access my junk mail as it is now so hope to get it sorted.


----------

